
Dasher: information-efficient text entry - MaysonL
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5078334075080674416#
======
RiderOfGiraffes
One and two years previously ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16521>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=132630>

Still relevant, still brilliant.

